# Bank Of Scotland...Why No NSC Code?



## Anne Marie (4 Dec 2006)

I have a  few Euros in a BOSI Deposit Account, and it's fine there, Interest-wise, anyway.  But, dealing with BOSI themselves, as a customer, is awful.  Their cust services people are appalling, slow, rude, and don't appear to know a lot.  But, the awful thing is...BOSI have NO NSC (Sort Code...you know the 6-digit code beginning with 9...) that every other Irish Bank has.  This means that you cannot make transfers to your account there, nor can you set it up on Online Banking, nor can you instruct a 3rd Party to transfer money to it, either.

Sorta' peculiar, and not very customer-friendly, really, is it??


----------



## demoivre (4 Dec 2006)

Their sort code is 990401 according to [broken link removed]


----------



## Towger (4 Dec 2006)

Here you go, take your pick!

990250, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990400, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990401, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990402, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990403, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990404, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990405, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990406, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990407, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990408, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990409, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990410, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990411, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990412, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990413, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990414, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990415, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990416, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990417, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990418, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990419, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990420, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990421, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990422, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990423, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990424, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990425, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990426, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990427, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990428, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990429, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990430, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990431, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990432, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990433, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990434, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990435, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990436, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990437, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990438, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990439, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990440, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990441, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990442, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990443, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990444, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990445, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990446, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990447, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990448, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990449, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Clearing Unit, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St Stephens Green
990450, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Business Current Accounts, Clearing Department, Bank of Scotland House, 124-127 St. Stephens Green, Dublin 2
990499, Bank of Scotland Ireland, Unit 13H, Blanchardstown Corporate Park, Blanchardstown, Dublin 15


----------



## Joe1234 (4 Dec 2006)

My only correspondance from Bank of Sctoland Ireland, when I opened an account earlier this year, shows a sort code - 990403


----------

